# Coral Question...



## mpskittles (Aug 18, 2009)

whats the best beginner coral that im most likely not gonna kill


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Mushrooms, leather corals and zoas are probabpl the best to start with. They are pretty hardy and don't demand high intensity lighting.


----------



## mpskittles (Aug 18, 2009)

thanx  i really like the blue mushroom... sooooo expensive tho!


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

snake polyps and mushrooms, i have some and they have been with me through everything


----------



## mpskittles (Aug 18, 2009)

phil... u have any frags u wanna sell me  u gotta be nice price wise tho


----------



## mpskittles (Aug 18, 2009)

another questiom... do they requier alot of light?? b/c right now i only have a 50/50 compact


----------



## salth2o (Aug 3, 2009)

mushrooms and zoas are the way to do. Also things like kenya colt coral are easy and fun.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Also consider brown polyps and maybe even try a piece of star polyps in addition to whats been mentioned.


----------

